# Sony Vaio PCG 7143m



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

Im looking for info on this laptop, i cant find it on google/sony site at all..
i just want the tech specs and stuff, so if anyone has a link to it that would be great...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Please check model number again. Thanks


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

lol that is it..
literally it is stamped on the bottom with that.
I know my PCs...dont worry, and that is on the label..

Google recognises it, but just with a large list of laptops..


----------

